
Limit kids' screen time while I benefitted from “no limit” as a child - kbr
https://parenting.stackexchange.com/questions/40272/limit-access-to-screens-phone-computer-to-my-kids-whereas-i-benefitted-from
======
basicplus2
Big difference is screen time today is pure consumption, whereas years ago one
had to be creative and make an effort to get anything out of it, so there is
little comparison.

